# Should a Roofer include the Chimney Flashing on Reroof



## Invisible-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, ​ 
I had my roof reshingled last year in Michigan and now have a leak (may have been leaking a while) coming into the attic against the visible masonry on the corner of chimney.....it also has siding on the roof around the chimney....... ​ 
My question is, should the roofer have changed the flashing to the chimney as part of the reroof or at least took responsibility for it? ​ 
The reason I say this is that I believe that the siding should not play a part in the waterproofing of the roof (correct me if I'm wrong). ​ 
The roofer is saying that the leak could be due to the cement cap, flashing or siding.......Its not the cement cap because the water is not penetrating into the chimney and also has a large galvanized cover, also I believe that the siding should not play a part in the waterproofing of the roof really, (correct me if I'm wrong).... ​ 
Also what guarantee is pretty much standard for a reroof? ​ 
Should I accept a leak from around the chimney after a reroof? ​ 
Love to hear anyones views, ​ 
Many thanks​ 

Read more: http://www.diynot.com/forums/roofin...mney-flashing-on-reroof.300430/#ixzz1eN4c3chd​


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would concretely identify the source of the leak first.

We, as a standard, replace the chimney flashing so that we are responsible for it. If you did not pay for new flashing around the chimney, technically it is your responsibility at that point.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Windows on Wash;776325[COLOR=red said:


> ]I would concretely identify the source of the leak first.[/COLOR]
> 
> We, as a standard, replace the chimney flashing so that we are responsible for it. If you did not pay for new flashing around the chimney, technically it is your responsibility at that point.


 
I agree. Any roof I have ever had put on, 4 that I can remember, the roofers re flashed around the chimney as part of the job.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I had my roof reshingled last year


So...How long has it been. I'm not a roofer but I would think all flashings would/should be renewed when a roof is renewed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

[QUOTEShould a Roofer include the Chimney Flashing on Reroof][/QUOTE]

Yes. If only to prevent issues such as this.


----------



## Invisible-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> So...How long has it been. I'm not a roofer but I would think all flashings would/should be renewed when a roof is renewed.


This is it, the flashing was never mentioned when the roof quote was given, I just assumed it was changed as part of the job, the old layers of roof were stripped off and I believe the old shingles were 20 + years old.......

so how old the flashing is, I do not know......

Now the question comes as to the step flashing, was there step flashing put in place to go up under the counter flashing that was not changed...

So are we generally of the opinion that it is part of the roofers job to change this on a reroof?

Many thanks!


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Windows on Wash said:


> I would concretely identify the source of the leak first.
> 
> We, as a standard, replace the chimney flashing so that we are responsible for it. *If you did not pay for new flashing around the chimney, technically it is your responsibility at that point.*


Exactly!

We have done a few jobs for some frugal owners (usually rentals) who will not pay to have the chimney done correctly. Those jobs we use the old flashing and high quality sealant. Usually in a few years, they pay to get the flashing done right or remove the chimney all together.:thumbsup:

Re-flashing a chimney takes time, material, and expertise to do correctly. It's not a simple job like laying down some I&W, even though that's all some companies do around penetrations.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> If you did not pay for new flashing around the chimney, technically it is your responsibility at that point.


But............. was OP even given the option? I think it’s the roofers responsibility in “all cases” during the bidding process to discuss flashing issues.

On new construction it’s the roofer that installs all of the flashings that ends up buried under the siding. New flashings are a critical detail if the roof is going to perform the 30+ years as advertised and should be a part of any new roof. 

The point I’m trying to make is if the importance of new flashing isn’t discussed up front then the roofer isn’t doing his job. If the customer wants to cheap out then so be it but at least they had all of the pertinent info to make that choice.

It’s not the customers responsibility to understand the details of a roofing system. In this case if the roofer never discussed this then he’s in the wrong and OP has every right to be pissed. Does OP have any recourse? If it's not in writing, probably not.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The roofer is responsible for doing exactly what they put on their contract, no more and no less. When my roof was redone, the chimney flashing was not included. The contract specified exactly what was to be done, specifically damaged sheathing would be replaced, the old shingles would be completely removed, the old felt would be removed, new felt would be placed, ice and water shield would be installed, drip edge would be replaced, a specific brand and weight of a specific shingle type would be installed, hand nailed. That was the contract. It did not include any flashing around any penetrations, no chimney flashing, and no gutters. Your contract should specify what the roofers were going to do, and if the chimney flashing is not part of it, they don't owe you any more work than you agreed to.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> But............. was OP even given the option? I think it’s the roofers responsibility in “all cases” during the bidding process to discuss flashing issues.
> 
> On new construction it’s the roofer that installs all of the flashings that end up buried under the siding. New flashings are a critical detail if the roof is going to perform the 30+ years as advertised and should be a part of any new roof.
> 
> ...


I agree with your wholeheartedly in this case.

This is the reason that we explain to the consumer what should be done and let them make the decision. Most will defer to our recommendations in that case.

At the end of the day, the customer, in most situations, has to be their own advocate unfortunately.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Kind of a gray area.
Gray as-in shady.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Kind of a gray area.
> Gray as-in shady.


You got that right!

Just like when the “new flashing” is cut down on the wall side to barely tuck under the siding instead of up the wall and under the weather barrier as it should be. :huh:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> But............. was OP even given the option? I think it’s the roofers responsibility in “all cases” during the bidding process to discuss flashing issues.
> 
> On new construction it’s the roofer that installs all of the flashings that ends up buried under the siding. New flashings are a critical detail if the roof is going to perform the 30+ years as advertised and should be a part of any new roof.
> 
> ...



Agreed, but as you have read right here on this forum......some people take that as "trying to make more money off the homeowner". I remember a thread asking if new sheathing was needed over old shiplap boards. Some thought it was an upsell for the company. Others saw it as a great idea.

The hardest thing in the business is telling people what they should do in their best interest. Forums like these make some people think they know more than the pro's (DIY so I know it's done right). It's just what comes with the business I guess.


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree's with Bud Cline..very shady grey area. Every trade is a specialty,a craft so to speak, And the average homeower does not know what goes into each system of there home or the specifics, which is why most go the "smart route" and call a professional.Maybe knowing that each system ties into another in some form or fashion should be common sence, but anything more than that should fall on the Pro to somewhat educate the Homeower. How that contractor handled your situation was unprofessional and wrong,probibly not much you can do about it though. I just went thru a similar problem earlier this year so i can relate. But you came to the right place these guys here are the real deal and will help out with advice if you need it, good luck


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

Daniel Holzman said:


> The roofer is responsible for doing exactly what they put on their contract, no more and no less. Your contract should specify what the roofers were going to do, and if the chimney flashing is not part of it, they don't owe you any more work than you agreed to.




No offense, as these are very true statements, but that's much easier to say when you are a structural engeneer


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

.,.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

When we do a reroof the step flashing is replaced everywhere on the roof system.(Chimney's,skylights,walls/dormer.)

 I have never heard of or performed a complete build and charged extra for step flashing.

 I do however charge extra for a counter flashing replacement.All my C.F is broke on site and it is anchored and embedded.

 I usual start a charge of $275 for a 2'x2' chimney.The most was a 3'x8' chimney which was $2100 that was copper and had a cricket that was covered using copper.

 It has been a great debate on alot of forums pertaining to counter flashing.If the customer wishes not to have the C.F replaced then a limited warranty is applied.

 Also I have a caption within my contract that is explained verbally then initialed by the customer explaining these limits.  

 My warranty involves resealing any areas along the C.F that have failed.I cannot understand how a customer could logically hold me liable for an issue that was brought to their attention.

 I stress to them the importance of a full C.F replacement but if they cannot afford it then that is on them.

 
 All my builds have C.F and aprons and pans/aprons for skylights as an option above the actual proposal price.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Roomaster do you have vision issues?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> When we do a reroof the step flashing is replaced everywhere on the roof system.(Chimney's,skylights,walls/dormer.)


Do you always R&R the siding to do it???


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Do you always R&R the siding to do it???


 
Hardly ever.,I do if I am doing the siding too.But all you need is the proper tools to do it.

 A nailbar and alot of patience.If you go in like an out of control train then yes you will destroy everything.

 I can honestly say that in the past year I have removed J channel on 2 jobs out of 400+.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Roomaster do you have vision issues?


 


My vision is fine why do you ask? Are you having spelling issues?.,.,Hahahahaha.,just playing seriously did I miss something?


----------



## Roofster (Jun 6, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> My vision is fine why do you ask? Are you having spelling issues?.,.,Hahahahaha.,just playing seriously did I miss something?


Haha, he is just poking fun at your font size.:whistling2:


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Roomaster do you have vision issues?


He can see fine, but he can't hear very well.........That's why he's got the font turned all the way up.:whistling2:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

What???.,.,Someone say something?????.,.,Hahahahaha


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have my screen set small and its hard to see if If I have a typo.,:thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> What???.,.,Someone say something?????.,.,Hahahahaha


You've been spending too much time with Ty Pennington.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I made my screen bigger and its alot better.I apologize if it has annoyed anyone.I have never really thought about it.:thumbsup:


----------

